

Ask HN: Rate my site - apatwa
http://www.yaymylife.com

======
pedalpete
Just from the url, i was excited to check it out. Great name. But then I get
to the site and I'm like... peach or salmon color or whatever that is???
Really??

The last thing that jumps out on the page is the content. The share links and
ads are overwhelming.

Your design doesn't fit your mood. You don't have to come up with a design all
yourself, just steal the features you like from other sites.

I think something like the bing.com design could work REALLY well for your
site. Some bright and inspiring fotogs, then maybe a translucent block to hold
the content.

Don't be afraid to make the content for people to read in a big font. The
length of each individual peace of content is so small that it doesn't matter
if it stretches onto a few lines.

If you look at the page right now, the ads are the most prominent thing, and
clearly, I didn't go to your site to look at ads. So make sure your content
does the talking, and they are the first thing the user looks at.

------
andrewljohnson
I suggest you remove email verification and add it later once you have
traction.

You shouldn't fight spam until spam fights you... until then, you are just
discouraging users.

------
epochwolf
First is impression is the share links overwhelm the design. If share was just
a simple link I don't think I'd been as bothered. The issue is they stand out
too much.

(I personally don't care for share links so take my impressions on them
lightly)

~~~
kyro
I have never used a share link. I doubt many have as well.

~~~
justinchen
I do think the share links are too prominent on the site, but I have used them
and statistics show that in general people do use them. Just find a way to
make the stand out more than the share links.

------
badave
I did a live version of this kind of site. Very simplistic and anonymous.
Haven't done much with it because I've moved on to other projects.
<http://lovingthat.com> and <http://complainaboutthat.com>

~~~
endlessvoid94
Any chance you could share our code? I'd like to see how you did that...

------
adora
make the font of the content bigger :)

also, a much smaller point: consider putting in ads later when traffic makes
it legitimate to put an ad in. for now the zoosk ad that I see does not match
in the spirit of the type of content you probably are trying to bring in.

------
dtran
I like the generally idea of a positive FML-type site and I love the domain,
but really, ads already? Sacrificing user experience for an extra $0.20 this
early gives your users serious doubts about your intent in building a great
destination site/community site.

~~~
Tichy
Isn't putting in ads from the beginning just a honest thing to do? Might work
better than putting off users later on by changing the model? (Or might not be
better, that's why I am asking).

------
pigbucket
I like the concept and the name--and second pulling the registration, the ads,
and the Share rollover. The rollover is especially annoying at the bottom of
the page (i.e., in the last item) because it can interfere with Next button,
about which there is very little cursor-friendly space. You could move page
numbers to center, like Google, or box them, like Digg (I think). Good luck.

------
nfnaaron
Nicely done, plain and simple.

You have what looks like the back-tick character sitting below your google ad
box on every page.

I would change your screen name to something else, like SiteAdministrator.
Creator is a little too Old Testament. :)

------
endlessvoid94
Welp.

I submitted this several hours ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1189162>

I like your site, how have you been attracting users?

------
jacoblyles
Seems kind of like a trivial me-too site.

------
python123
Another one of these. And this one seems to be used by older people.

The only one of these that's really good is mylifeisaverage

~~~
htsh
beyond mlia, <http://www.givesmehope.com> looks like it's trying to the
opposite of FML.

Not to say that competition should be a hindrance, but I think its worth
looking at these when comparing.

Also, somewhat tangential, FYML is in urbandictionary with the Y standing for
"Yeah" and some usage on twitter in that regard. Nobody has the full domain
yet.

~~~
jackowayed
There's also <http://www.mylifeisg.com/> which I think is related to MLIA
because MLIA links to them. But people don't seem to care about it much given
that it currently just says:

    
    
        Error. The g_config table is empty or does not exist

